
The Trello Aquisition – The Missing Piece of the Puzzle - doener
https://thenextweb.com/contributors/missing-piece-of-the-trello-aquisition/#.tnw_YtiD8MvD
======
tmm_
Interesting catch. I'm wondering how Jira was very successful in the early
days without spending much on marketing / sales and without mojo :)

------
JanKoenig
That's an interesting analysis. Do you think the acquisition is finally going
to pay off for Atlassian?

